# Can't shutdown system cleanly



## xy16644 (Oct 29, 2011)

When I try to shutdown my system using:

```
shutdown now
```

it starts to shutdown the machine and all the services but then it gets to this bit:

```
Enter full pathname of shell or return for /bin/sh
```

When I hit enter it just takes me back to the "#" prompt.

How do I get the machine to fully shutdown without stopping at the screen to hit enter for the path of the shell? This is preventing the machine from powering down when there is a power failure with my UPS.

Thank you.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 29, 2011)

Just on your tower press power button once  Shutdown the system without problems


----------



## xy16644 (Oct 29, 2011)

It has to shutdown fully automated incase theres a power failure and the battery runs out on the UPS otherwise it could corrupt the file system.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 29, 2011)

to shutdown you need to
`# shutdown -p now`
simply *shutdown now* will exit to single user mode


----------



## Beastie (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Indeed. When in doubt, always check the man page.


shutdown(8):


> When run without options, the shutdown utility will place the system into single user mode at the time specified.


and


> -p      The system is halted and the power is turned off (hardware sup-
> port required) at the specified time.
> 
> -r      The system is rebooted at the specified time.


----------



## xy16644 (Oct 30, 2011)

Doh, I should have known better but thanks for the help.


----------



## SNK (Oct 30, 2011)

You could also use init(8) or halt(8). These are a bit more rough than shutdown(8), so you might prefer the latter.


----------

